# Livestock photography



## farmraised (Feb 28, 2016)

I am extremely interested in getting into livestock photography, especially for like semen catalogs and other agricultural marketing items. However, I cannot seem to figure out how to get into that niche. Most nationally published livestock catalogs do not have a photographer listed. Does any one have experience in this field or have any ideas?


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 28, 2016)

My brother is one of the worlds expert in animal andrology, will send you his email by PM


----------



## Designer (Feb 28, 2016)

farmraised said:


> I cannot seem to figure out how to get into that niche.


Have you practiced a lot?  I assume you've seen the catalogs, and there is pretty much a standard pose/viewpoint in all the photos.  You should develop a portfolio of very similar photographs, whether bulls, stallions, rams, or whatever you can get.  Visit horse and cattle shows and offer to take photos for free and send them to the owners.  You might work that into being paid for some photos, and that's o.k.  Assemble your portfolio of animal photographs and always have it ready because you never know when showing it will lead to a job.  Study up on some of the star animals and their lineage so you are somewhat conversant if asked questions. Good luck!


----------



## farmraised (Feb 28, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> My brother is one of the worlds expert in animal andrology, will send you his email by PM




Thanks!


----------

